# First Photoshoot Questions



## buenafortuna (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi guys! My first photoshoot is on Wednesday and I'm really nervous as this will be my first true time doing makeup on people other than friends and family. 

It's going to be a fashion photography workshop help by a renowned photographer in town and I've been told around 6-8 models will be present, including one guy.

I'm not familiar with the ropes of photoshoot makeup and the models will be wearing whatever outfits they bring plus swimsuits. 

Would it be bad to do the same type of look on all of them? I really want to keep it simple to be easier on myself for the first time. Maybe brown smokey neutral for earlier in the day and then what could I do once it gets dark out? It's going to be an afternoon/night shoot. 

Thanks! I really just need suggestions as to what kind of makeup looks I should be trying to accomplish here.


----------



## LC (Jul 19, 2010)

I think a brown smokey neutral is a perfect idea, you can carry that into the night as well. maybe switch between brown, black, blue and purple smokey between the girls, so that you are basically doing the same technique on everyone, but at least you will receive several different "looks" out of it because it was different colors. also remember to contour the heck out of their cheeks. maybe give half of them glossy lips, and the other half matte lips. again, both are simple, but you'll get different 'looks' out of it for your portfolio. visit my site in the portfolio section if you want to get more ideas for photoshoot makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Lauren Clark - portfolio


----------



## metal_romantic (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats on your first job! Hope you have a great time!
I'm not very experienced yet, but I think the same general look would be fine, as even the same look will appear different on different faces due to different features etc. I agree with mixing it up a bit though. For the night part of the shoot you could intensify the looks by darkening the eyes (you can add shadow over the top), maybe changing lip colour and maybe deeper contouring.  LC's tips are great!

And LC- love the portfolio!


----------



## tdm (Jul 22, 2010)

You have the right idea with keeping it simple for the first time. Master your beauty looks then go out on the edge. I agree with the ladies above. 

Thanks Lauren for your website link. You have some great work!


----------

